# Was Jesus a Carpenter?



## BJClark

In Matthew 13:55 we see him refered to as the Carpenters Son, 

"Is this not the carpenter's son? is not his mother called Mary? And his brethren, James, and Joses, and Simon, and Judas?

In Mark 6:3 we see they are asking a question...not making an actual statement. That He is a carpenter.

"Is this not the carpenter, the son of Mary, the brother of James, and Joses, and of Juda, and Simon? And are not his sister here with us? And they were offended at him."

Throughout Scripture we see Him refered to as Rabbi and Teacher, even as a young child we find Him at the temple, studying and asking questions. Even when Mary and Joseph found he made the comment concerning..."How is it that ye sought me? Wist ye not that I must be about My Fathers Business?"

So why do think that just because He was a carpenters son, He ever worked as 
a carpenter.

And IF HE did work as a carpenter, wouldn't those who knew him and purchased his tables and chairs and soforth...have kept those items or even sold them for a lot of money...after his resurrection, or wouldn't they have certainly kept them as family heirlooms to be passed down from generation to generation and you would think some of those items would be on display SOME WHERE....or in today's society they would end up on the Antique market being sold for Billions of dollars...even IF there was an 'assumed history of made by the hand of Christ Himself.'


----------



## BJClark

Now please don't misunderstand.., 

I understand we see that He IS a Carpenter of the Universe..creating all things..but was he really a carpenter as one working to create tables and chairs and bowls and soforth..


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Some interpreter I once read thought Jesus made use of a number of many more metaphors and allusions to the mason's trade (stone/brick) than to anything resembling carpentry. But still, I don't think such things can really tell us anything about a trade Jesus may have known. Carpentry is as good as any other guess. God didn't think it important to tell us what (if any particular) that might have been.


----------



## BJClark

Contra_Mundum;



> Some interpreter I once read thought Jesus made use of a number of many more metaphors and allusions to the mason's trade (stone/brick) than to anything resembling carpentry. But still, I don't think such things can really tell us anything about a trade Jesus may have known. Carpentry is as good as any other guess. God didn't think it important to tell us what (if any particular) that might have been.



I agree, God didn't think it important, it was just something I was thinking about..and thought I'd pose the question.

Even looking at say the supposed shroud of turin, being what was used to bury Christ, it would just seem people would do the same with something like a piece of funiture made by his own hands.


----------



## MrMerlin777

We don't realy know although, Christ was submissive to his parents as he grew up (He certainly wouldn't have ever violated the 5th commandment). That said, it's not a huge stretch to say that, being the oldest son, he might have learned at least a bit of his dad's trade.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

BJClark said:


> Even looking at say the supposed shroud of turin, being what was used to bury Christ, it would just seem people would do the same with something like a piece of funiture made by his own hands.



Bobbi,
I certainly agree with you.
I'm not being critical of your question.
God bless.


----------

